# Bradford truck beds



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Looking into a flat bed to convert my Chevy 2500 HD, any opinions on Bradford steel or aluminium they look ok but wonder about other brands


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had a steel Bradford on my Dodge dually for about 7 years. Its held up well, no complaints other than their paint job isn't as good as I would've wanted, I don't know if they've fixed that. Ran me about 2 grand back then. It is a good solid bed though.

Troy


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The price is about $2250 now does your have a built in trailer hitch?


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, receiver and hidden fifth wheel. My price was installed back then. I removed the old bed.

Troy


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I put a steel Bradford on my 01 dodge 2500 3 years ago. It has the hidden gooseneck ball and a receiver hitch. Came with the LED lights. I really like it but its the only brand I've had. We do have a local company (Rugby Manufacturing) that makes flatbeds but I wasn't as impressed with theirs. Bradfords look better and seem better built. I really like the fold down sides on the Bradford. Also has stakeholes if you want to put taller sides on. I paid 2200 for the bed and also bought the Bradford underbody tool boxes on. The tool boxes were kind of spendy. I haven't felt Bradfords paint job is that bad.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I know nothing about a Bradford but I owned a Butler for 7 yrs & now own a J&I both of which are rd bale spear beds. I moved 1000's of rd bales plus pull T-post,lift implements to repair flats and carry cattle panels. As long as I'm baling hay I won't be without a flatbed.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm getting a CM SK bed tomorrow for a Dodge 2500.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll be needing a new flatbed soon as my truck just started on fire in Georgia. Maybe I'll price a Bradford lol. Soon as I get out of my hotel in Dalton.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heres a quick snap of my day in stinking Georgia.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Details? !!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Brakes? Hub? Wth....


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Turbo exploded/broke shaft on exhuast side. Ignited the oil instantly and turned my 5 inch exhaust into a flame thrower. Lit up the mudlap and tires Instantly. Cooler full of water and extinguisher didn't even fase the fire. So I unloaded my truck with my wife and unhooked the trailer In Record time and watched it burn on the side of I75 mile marker 330. North bound Lane. Fire department got their quick and put it out but not before the flatbed was ruined and passenger frame was glowing. Apparently tires burn hot. All in all it was a wo derful vacation and I'm still not home.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

sethd11 said:


> Heres a quick snap of my day in stinking Georgia.


Ayup, that one ranks as a BAD day, with a capital S on the stink. No one hurt or injured. While material items can be replaced .......I just lost a friend (farmer/logger) Tuesday in a logging accident. Sat next to him and his wife the night before at a crop insurance meeting. Puts the reality of how fragile life really is. RIP my friend.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Very blessed we didn't get hurt. I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I got the CM Sk bed Friday. Today I removed old bed ,B&W gooseneck hitch, receiver hitch and bumper. Bolted some brackets on the frame, set the bed and welded about half of it down. It is very tight between the toolboxes and the frame but I will prevail. Oh and all alone , so not a bad day.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well a real welder from work stopped by today finished welding the bed to the brackets. Even he said it was tough but he got it done . Now for wiring and fuel filler neck. He is the real deal when it comes to welding.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

broadriverhay said:


> Well I got the CM Sk bed Friday. Today I removed old bed ,B&W gooseneck hitch, receiver hitch and bumper. Bolted some brackets on the frame, set the bed and welded about half of it down. It is very tight between the toolboxes and the frame but I will prevail. Oh and all alone , so not a bad day.


I done one about a year ago, tacked the cross members to the bed, then lifted the bed back off and drove the truck out from under it and finished welding the cross members to the bed frame.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah I thought about that but my friend got it done. He is an xray welder at a nuclear plant so he did a great job. It was just tight getting in there. Got the wiring figured out tonight . I have got to get a heavy duty flasher. Then will tackle the filler neck tomorrow.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well wiring done and filler neck also. I welded a blank at the factory filler location and moved it just behind the front tool box. I was able to use the filler neck from the original bed by cutting a section from the rub rail and making a bracket to mount the neck to . It looks factory and should have no filling issues as do some .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> Well wiring done and filler neck also. I welded a blank at the factory filler location and moved it just behind the front tool box. I was able to use the filler neck from the original bed by cutting a section from the rub rail and making a bracket to mount the neck to . It looks factory and should have no filling issues as do some .


Sounds good. Did you snap any pics along the way?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah a few


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Pm me your cell and I will send them to you.


----------

